# Rugged external USB 3.0 hard drive



## josin (Aug 8, 2013)

1.Adata DashDrive HD710 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk

2.Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk

which one to go for?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2013)

don't be misled by "rugged" in hard disk name.there is no rugged hdd(internal or external) & if you don't handle it with utmost care both physically & electronically(stable power supply,good psu etc) then no matter which hdd you buy it will fail.


----------

